# Any MGS fans?



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sorry, I just had to say this. 

Are any of you sad that MGS (Metal Gear Solid) finally ended? well, guess what... they're making an MGS5  

I'm not sure how many people know this, but the mere fact that kojima himself stated it would be his last MGS project,AND various scenes of snake holding a gun in his mouth... and of course... the fact that he's... well, old as all hell xD I'd imagine not alot of people have heard this news... this is Hideo Kojima we're talking about... the master of video game trickery 

again, sry if everyone knows this already ^_^

edit: I don't understand why in hell EVERYONE hears these things before I do >=(


----------



## Magikian (Sep 30, 2008)

Already knew it... Although it was only a rumor when I heard of it.

But yeah, they can't do much with the series anymore... Unless they make another main character, but no-one can replace Snake. He is just too awesome.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Already knew it... Although it was only a rumor when I heard of it.
> 
> But yeah, they can't do much with the series anymore... Unless they make another main character, but no-one can replace Snake. He is just too awesome.


well, yea, the rumors are indeed facts. Kojima himself said he'd be producing MGS5, but MIGHT not be involved in any other MGS sequels

also, I know everyone hates raiden, but I thought raiden sure as hell held his own in MGS2... I love raiden =D

though you're right, I *embarrassingly* cried at the end of MGS4, because of poor old snake... so I don't know how they're gonna pull that one off 0_o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

HELL YES! BIG BOSS, GREY FOX, AND OTACON! :3 Top 3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> HELL YES! BIG BOSS, GREY FOX, AND OTACON! :3 Top 3



I'm sorry but... big boss and grey fox are dead... lol... but DAMN otacon was fuckin hot! so was akiba -.-'''


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm sorry but... big boss and grey fox are dead... lol... but DAMN otacon was fuckin hot! so was akiba -.-'''


Akiba is ~,~  Big boss is still alive. He cant die. Grey Fox is every cyborg ninja XD. But Otacon is mine >X3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Akiba is ~,~  Big boss is still alive. He cant die. Grey Fox is every cyborg ninja XD. But Otacon is mine >X3


0_o big boss died right next to Eva's grave... 

johnny is fuckin hawt, despite having to shit every 10 minutes xD and otacon is just... wow. never expect such god looks from such an anime nerd x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 0_o big boss died right next to Eva's grave...
> 
> johnny is fuckin hawt, despite having to shit every 10 minutes xD and otacon is just... wow. never expect such god looks from such an anime nerd x3


That was not Big Boss, it was another clone. X3 Im an Otaku too, I relate to Otacon alot. (Past, present, and hopefully not future)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That was not Big Boss, it was another clone. X3 Im an Otaku too, I relate to Otacon alot. (Past, present, and hopefully not future)


I know my share of MGS knowledge, but I guess I missed that part... lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I know my share of MGS knowledge, but I guess I missed that part... lol


Im joking, ;_; R.I.P. Big Boss


----------



## Eevee (Sep 30, 2008)

an mgs5 would be fucking stupid; the story wrapped up pretty beautifully  >:V


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

They need remakes of the originals from the old nintendo systems! For the Wii!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> an mgs5 would be fucking stupid; the story wrapped up pretty beautifully  >:V


don't underestimate Hideo Kojima... this is what he's good at... I mean fuck, for an entire year, he convinced everyone that MGS4 was going to be an FPS before it came out xD 

I just know that MGS5 will be great. 



			
				Silibus said:
			
		

> They need remakes of the originals from the old nintendo systems! For the Wii!


 first off, a wii version would suck a hell of a lot of cock and second, at least you get to go back to shadow moses island in MGS4 ^_^ that sure was great, to re-live your moments in MGS1


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> first off, a wii version would suck a hell of a lot of cock and second, at least you get to go back to shadow moses island in MGS4 ^_^ that sure was great, to re-live your moments in MGS1


Yeah, the flash backs were epic. But the wii wouldnt be too bad, atleast release the old games on the shop channel.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yeah, the flash backs were epic. But the wii wouldnt be too bad, atleast release the old games on the shop channel.


you know MGS isn't part of the nintendo company right? 0_o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know MGS isn't part of the nintendo company right? 0_o


I know T_T But I love nintendo. Sony betrayed me with an overpriced crappy system. Microsoft won me over with originality and great games.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I know T_T But I love nintendo. Sony betrayed me with an overpriced crappy system. Microsoft won me over with originality and great games.



I feel the same way with sony. Nintendo has always been my favorite (sonic the hedgehog... hellz yea ^_^) and microsoft lost my respect with the fact that every time I pay for a subscription online, I get banned because they turn my subscription into a fucking contract every time


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I feel the same way with sony. Nintendo has always been my favorite (sonic the hedgehog... hellz yea ^_^) and microsoft lost my respect with the fact that every time I pay for a subscription online, I get banned because they turn my subscription into a fucking contract every time


I dont play online much with the 360 anymore. Nintendo has my complete loyalty, I dont care what anyone says. They make mistakes and get a bad rep, then other systems cash in from what they messed up on. Sony is fucked up like that.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 30, 2008)

I find everything post-MGS1 lame. Given the plausible quasi-Tom Clancy nature of Metal Gear Solid MGS2 was a "What. The. Fuck?", and later games never did anything to change that. 

The series are so full of cheese that you need a cistern full of wine to digest that.

Art is awesome, though.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 30, 2008)

Seen the leaked information on it a few weeks after MGS4 was released, I don't even own a PS3 to finish MGS4. I played like a hour of it and honestly, it is absolutely -amazing-. So I have decided to get a PS3 for this game as well others coming out later.

Woo ^..^ Been a Metal Gear fan since...well Metal Gear!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 30, 2008)

never played it *runs out*


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Sep 30, 2008)

Made me sad seeing Snake old, but all good things must end right? i haven't had a chance to finish MGS4 but still, Otacon gets screwed over, every game! (not mgs3 of course) Sniper Wolf,Emma,and that other woman..Naomi?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Poor Hoticon...I mean.. Otacon


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm gonna get it when it comes out.  >.-.>  MGS4 is so addictive.  Still playing it.  MUST GET MATCHLOCK GUN!

Dunno 'bout you guys, but Raiden is hot in MGS4.  ^.-.^


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep got the game on it's release date, amazing game and it's a great ending to the whole series so there shouldn't be a mgs5... but i somehow think there will be :/

by the way for everyone saying what certain people are hot in MGS4 i have two words... Big Mamma


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

although he has publically said he wishes to leave his old games behind him who else would love a mg / mg2:ss remake how brilliant would that be


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2008)

I think if they make an MGS5, they should go back and fill in some blanks in the series.  Maybe go back and revisit Big Boss' timeline again?  Or fill in the void between MGS2 and MGS4?

We know that Raiden, Otacon and Snake were all busy for a little bit at least and Raiden was gone from the time they rescued Sunny to the time he showed up in South America.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 1, 2008)

She was hotter in 3. Much hotter.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 1, 2008)

Silver R. Wolfe said:


> I think if they make an MGS5, they should go back and fill in some blanks in the series.  Maybe go back and revisit Big Boss' timeline again?  Or fill in the void between MGS2 and MGS4?
> 
> We know that Raiden, Otacon and Snake were all busy for a little bit at least and Raiden was gone from the time they rescued Sunny to the time he showed up in South America.



Er...Get MGS: Portable Opps. That fills in between 3 and 1 basically, all about outer haven and big boss picking up -right- where 3 left off.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 1, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Er...Get MGS: Portable Opps. That fills in between 3 and 1 basically, all about outer haven and big boss picking up -right- where 3 left off.



You say that like I haven't beaten it before. :3

But what about before Snake Eater?


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

> You say that like I haven't beaten it before. :3
> 
> But what about before Snake Eater?


 actually tells you his and the boss's history early on in the game (of snake eater)of why boss chose jack and his past

also yeah id like to know what happened to raiden around the time of sunnys rescue although it to me is another psp game


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 1, 2008)

Silver R. Wolfe said:


> You say that like I haven't beaten it before. :3
> 
> But what about before Snake Eater?



It talks about that though o..o

Before 3 he was in experiments and other odd things I won't spoil anything but just play through 3 and Portable opps again. Before Snake eater big boss didn't do much at all...he mostly only trained I don't even know if he did any other missions other than training and very basic stuff...as for the cobra unit they were in WWII but no snake dates that far back, but it still would be neat to play as The Boss or something...


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

i actually think mgs3 has the most info and less confusing of the lot


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea I absolutely Loved 3, but none of them confused me o..O I love the entire story of all the games and the gameplay was always very fun ^..^

One is just nostalgic and I love it to bits. Two was new and amazing when it first came out, amazing story arc and really fun. Three was just again amazing on the PS2 and was very fun, when the included the Third Person it was even better, the CQC system changed how I looked at MGS I mastered that and it was totally impossible to loose any fight once you mastered it. In Four I don't own a ps3 so I haven't beat it or played more than a hour or two but I mastered the cqc but it's still much harder than three's but still amazing and very realistic.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

the main complaint about mgs is the confusing story i even have to explain tons of it to my mates, including the special missions on substance, i havent played three since i got 4 on day of release what a game though i wish there was a disarming move which was easier to use like portable ops


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd give my life, not for honor, but for you.
Im still in a dream snake eater.

Big Boss is the best! Of course 3 is better than the others.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

i actually pissed my friend off quiet badly when Mgs3 came out only he had it and he struggled to get rid of me lol
also the best deal ive ever found game wise was subsistence new just came out Â£15


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

La li lu le lo, La li lu le lo, La li lu le lo


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

who sent you

la li laaa luli lah
lahe lou lee ohh ah
lahihe lahoo la............

the patriots


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Fission Mailed


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 1, 2008)

In both metal gear solid 3 and 4 in CQC you can disarm your opponent o..o

In the final fight your CQC is enhanced too in three, you can do all kinds of neat things.

I wish I had MGS4 so I could find out how deep the cqc goes further on in the game.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Hand to hand, it is the basis of all combat. Only a fool would trust his life to a weapon.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

at the end of MGS4 the cqc isnt that great its basiccaly animation that has to be timed right, but through it its spot on and yeah i know you can disarm them in previous games but non as cool as portable


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 1, 2008)

hgsafhsdgfhsdf
i'm only OBSESSED.
not sure if that's a good thing, but... whatever. @-@
Ocelot? moar like AWESOMELOT. bwaha. aah, lame. but really, i'm cosplaying as a GRU soldier when i go to AWA next year.

also- MGS5 probably means seeing more of Raiden. and i hate him. D:


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 1, 2008)

THIS IS GOING TO BE 

_*EPIC!!*_


----------



## Tudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Funny you guys bring up the story line being "confusing." I hadn't heard of the series and so a friend of my told me I absolutely had to play them and so I did. I borrowed a copy of each game from different friends and when I was in the process of finding a copy of MGS2, everyone kept telling me they still didn't entirely understand the story. Well needless to say, I played the game and understood the story quite fine. 

This whole concept of the story being too complicated even comes up in the opinions of other developers. Just a little while ago "someone" was quoted saying MGS4 was amazing save for the over-complicated story.  One of the major draws to the title being entirely ignored. What next? Gameplay won't matter? 

I've thoroughly enjoyed this game, save for MGO. MGO is a different kind of game which is definately not a game for fans of other popular online FPS titles such as CoD4. 

Note: I do not consider MGO to be a separate title regardless of what you claim it is. The industry standard is to release a game with a singleplayer component only, both single and multiplayer component or just a multiplayer component. Having both does not justify labelling it a new "title."


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

i think the hatred of raiden is as big a stereotype as the story

neither i agree with, raidens all right and the story keeps me coming back


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

"Did you say nerd?" -Raiden MGS2


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

although i did enjoy the spoof videos for mgs3 with ivan
i wished they'd done that for mgs4


----------



## Sernion (Oct 2, 2008)

I was only able to play MGS 1 and MGS 3 but MGS3 has the best game ending in my record. I remember playing it till like 3am in the morning.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

MGS1 only took 6 hours to beat first go when i was 9
Mgs2 so far is the most played mgs in my collection used to stay up all night with that
(with mgs4 bringing up the rear )


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 2, 2008)

I loved the NES Metal Gears. The PS1 game was awesome. MGS2 was even more awesome. MGS3 was mediocre. And, haven't played MGS4 as of yet, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 2, 2008)

MGS3 is definitely my favorite, i re-play it whenever i'm bored. :U
Plus i love... eating snakes... -cough-


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 2, 2008)

hell yea MGS hell yea i got to get my cardboard box


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kyra said:


> who sent you
> 
> la li laaa luli lah
> lahe lou lee ohh ah
> ...


the reason everyone said lalilulelo was because they implanted nano's that make you say "lalilulelo" every time you try to say the patriots... *cough* hi



			
				sernion said:
			
		

> I was only able to play MGS 1 and MGS 3 but MGS3 has the best game ending in my record. I remember playing it till like 3am in the morning.


 clearly, you haven't beaten MGS4... the ending was amazing... immediately, from the time I was crawling for my life in that microwaved room, until the credits, I was like 0.0'.... holy.... shit



			
				Silibus said:
			
		

> "Did you say nerd?" -Raiden MGS2


 It's amazing how the famous purple stuffed worm from flapjaw space, did a raw-blink 180 on harry carey rock... I need scissors, 61~

that quote made me laugh so fucking hard x3


----------



## Teco (Oct 8, 2008)

Best. Game. Ever. *salute* You will go down in gaming history.


----------



## Sernion (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> clearly, you haven't beaten MGS4... the ending was amazing... immediately, from the time I was crawling for my life in that microwaved room, until the credits, I was like 0.0'.... holy.... shit



Like I've said I was only able to play MGS 1 and 3.
Now I really wish to try MGS 4 but unfortunately I don't have the console


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sernion said:


> Like I've said I was only able to play MGS 1 and 3.
> Now I really wish to try MGS 4 but unfortunately I don't have the console



oh god, it was amazing. you must buy a ps3 for the ending of MGS4 xD

also, it leads into suspicion of a possible sequel


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh god, it was amazing. you must buy a ps3 for the ending of MGS4 xD
> 
> also, it leads into suspicion of a possible sequel



I saw the ending and saw no such thing implied (although a new Metal Gear game has been confirmed...)


----------

